# Line-Xing Rocker Panels



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Does anybody have any pictures of a red truck preferably that has had the rocker panels and fender flares line x'ed? I am looking at doing this to the truck I just bought and would like an idea of how it will look before I spend the money.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have it done to my truck love it! I'll post pics of it in a little


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Heres my linex rockers trucks not red but you get the picture with how it will look.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I can't wait to do that to my F350. Looks great.


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

chs1993;1064459 said:


> Heres my linex rockers trucks not red but you get the picture with how it will look.


That's an awesome truck man! What year is it?


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Burrrrrrrr;1064488 said:


> That's an awesome truck man! What year is it?


Thanks! The truck is a 2005.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

That looks pretty sweet. Nice truck too. Maybe someone ill chime in with a red truck.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

None of these are mine but I have considered doing this as well.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=k5R6TOD0FIuqngfFr4n4AQ&ved=0CCsQ9QEwBg

http://www.linexpics.com/project_view.php?ID=487

http://www.linexpics.com/project_view.php?ID=359

(Not a red truck but my personal fav)
http://www.linexpics.com/project_view.php?ID=451

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:24&biw=1140&bih=649


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

that red dually makes me wanna do my truck even more...hopefully when the money is there ill get it done...thanks guys


----------



## Jpeg Lawn (Jul 5, 2010)

just got my truck done not red either but you get the point.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking, how much was it?


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

i did it myself with herculiner. i did the bed, bed rails and rockers. i bought an additional pint sized can for touch up. look's wicked pissa.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i wanna do mine before this winter, i have a crew cab long bed 350 srw, inside door panels as well with the anti fade mix they wanted something like 1700 bucks. wanted to know if thats in line with what others have paid


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

What happens when it starts to rust form the inside out? Anyone have a problem with this yet? Thats the only thing that scares me about doing this. Looks awesome and those are some nice trucks guys


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

does any one have pics of what it looks like after going threw some mudd and washing it off? does it stay in the rough surface, i seen a truck that they did this to and they went on some logging roads and the dust stuck right to it and it looked like crap


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Frandon29;1065779 said:


> What happens when it starts to rust form the inside out? Anyone have a problem with this yet? Thats the only thing that scares me about doing this. Looks awesome and those are some nice trucks guys


My same dilemma. IMO it is cosmetic.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

bigbadbrad;1065827 said:


> does any one have pics of what it looks like after going threw some mudd and washing it off? does it stay in the rough surface, i seen a truck that they did this to and they went on some logging roads and the dust stuck right to it and it looked like crap


I'd be interested in that too.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

bigbadbrad;1065827 said:


> does any one have pics of what it looks like after going threw some mudd and washing it off? does it stay in the rough surface, i seen a truck that they did this to and they went on some logging roads and the dust stuck right to it and it looked like crap


Ive never had that problem. If there is dirt or dust it will wash away with just a hose


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Frandon29;1065779 said:


> What happens when it starts to rust form the inside out? Anyone have a problem with this yet? Thats the only thing that scares me about doing this. Looks awesome and those are some nice trucks guys


Everything is going to rust at some point. My truck is a 2005 and ive had it on the truck since i got it and have never had any problems with it and have no rust on my truck. Like with anything i think it comes down to if you take care of it or not


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

I understand everything rust. I think it will be really hard to work with when you have to cut the rockers out to replace them and they are covered in spray on liner. Just my 2 cents. Not bashing anything. Love the look it just seems like a big problem down the road.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

my truck never ran mud flaps. the rear rockers were down to metal but not rusted so i lined them. whats the difference from that or repainting it? nothing imo. they are now much more resistant to rock chips etc.. i am thinking of doing the inside of the fenders and rockers as well.


----------



## Jpeg Lawn (Jul 5, 2010)

Honestly to those who dont have it. It cleans off very easy wash it then what i do is get some tire shine at the local parts store and spray the liner works really nice have only had it done for week or 2 now. The rockers where not rusty when i had this put on so we will see in a few years i am new to this as well. As for cost. Its expensive cost me 700 just for rockers. hope this helps everyone.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Figured I would chime in here and answer a few questions. I did mine with The herculiner about $80 for the kit and a day of work and your done.cheaper than linex. I sanded it down taped it of and put 2 coats

I also went the extra mile and climbed underneath and did the back sides this way it looks nice and prevents chips outside and prevents rust on inside. Linex doesn't do inside unless you pay alot more.

Also as for cleaning when I was the truck instead of a sponge or rag I wash the whole truck with a brush thing like they have and self car washes it works perfect and gets everything clean.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Jpeg Lawn;1066194 said:


> Honestly to those who dont have it. It cleans off very easy wash it then what i do is get some tire shine at the local parts store and spray the liner works really nice have only had it done for week or 2 now. The rockers where not rusty when i had this put on so we will see in a few years i am new to this as well. As for cost. Its expensive cost me 700 just for rockers. hope this helps everyone.


Thanks for the info. I'm going to do it for sure.ussmileyflag


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm going to do my rockers next week using U-Pol Raptor Truck Bed Liner Kit did a ton of research and read good reviews with this product. I'll keep everyone updated with my progress.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Outty330;1066519 said:


> I'm going to do my rockers next week using U-Pol Raptor Truck Bed Liner Kit did a ton of research and read good reviews with this product. I'll keep everyone updated with my progress.


I used raptor liner on my last truck it was a 96 silverado. It looked assume my brother also used it on his s10 the stuff works.


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

anybody have an close estimate of what i would pay to have the the under body/frame line-Xed on my regular cab 2500? the rubberized coating the factory puts on is junk, 4 years old and most of it is already wearing off.


----------



## Jpeg Lawn (Jul 5, 2010)

Not sure exactly but its alot of prep work because they cant just spray it over everything wont last. I would guess over a grand.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i was quoted around 1700 to do my rockers all the way back and door sills. i have a crew cab long bed truck.


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just got started prep work on the fender flares done getting ready for first coat
IMG_0717.JPG


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Outty330;1068392 said:


> Just got started prep work on the fender flares done getting ready for first coat
> IMG_0717.JPG


Post some pictures up when you get it done and any flaws you find with the product a buddy of mine is interested in using that same stuff


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

chs1993;1068637 said:


> Post some pictures up when you get it done and any flaws you find with the product a buddy of mine is interested in using that same stuff


Got it done real happy with the results looks like a diffrent truck will post pics when I get on the computer can't post pics with my IPhone for some reason.


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here are the pic's the only flaw I find in the product was because it is a 2 part system that you have to add the hardener if you do not use the entire bottle it will harden. I only used 3 out off the 4 bottles in the kit.


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

More pic's


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

That literally looks exactly like my last truck except mine was white. I used the same stuff raptor liner but I debaged the whole truck and ran the stuff up to the paint line.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks good man!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks really good!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

How do you guys think that stuff would hold up on the front of my bobcat.

Over the years its rusted the front, I took the front step off and each year I give it a good rough up and paint but its just ugly

Figured this would be a good thread to ask


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1070574 said:


> How do you guys think that stuff would hold up on the front of my bobcat.
> 
> Over the years its rusted the front, I took the front step off and each year I give it a good rough up and paint but its just ugly
> 
> Figured this would be a good thread to ask


Prep it good and shoot with several coats and I think it should hold up well, the most important part is the prep work It took me 3 days to prep mine before spraying.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I think I might just do that. Thanks


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

i know this thread is a bit old but i must say i can't believe the prices some of the places quoted u on the rockers for line x. I am getting ready to purchase the vortex system which is stronger and the cost for doing those with vortex is less then half of your 1700. of course it all depends upon where u are from but i would feel guilty taking that kinda money... if i couldn't use it that is.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

ajman21;1077326 said:


> i know this thread is a bit old but i must say i can't believe the prices some of the places quoted u on the rockers for line x. I am getting ready to purchase the vortex system which is stronger and the cost for doing those with vortex is less then half of your 1700. of course it all depends upon where u are from but i would feel guilty taking that kinda money... if i couldn't use it that is.


I couldnt agree more I did double if not more than what line x does. I did more area and plus I did the backs of rocker panels bed etc for only $100


----------



## Jpeg Lawn (Jul 5, 2010)

I got to disagree brad the stuff line x put on is about an 1/8th inch thick its 2.5 coats. it was a small line x dealer they really did a nice job.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Jpeg Lawn;1078230 said:


> I got to disagree brad the stuff line x put on is about an 1/8th inch thick its 2.5 coats. it was a small line x dealer they really did a nice job.


Iine ex does do a nice job but its just expensive, I could put mine on that thick also I only put 2 coats on but am going to put a 3rd on before winter I only used 1/3 of the can. I was talking about total area coverage using you truck as an example I did mine twice as high and both sides so I almost did 4 times the total area coverage. 
Now I know thats as high up as you wanted but I am sure it would have been more if you wanted to go up as high as I did


----------



## Jpeg Lawn (Jul 5, 2010)

I understand the pros and cons to both but they todl me did not matter how high up because they still had to tape it off they were chrging for mostly labor they told me the spray was not the expensive part.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Jpeg Lawn;1078249 said:


> I understand the pros and cons to both but they todl me did not matter how high up because they still had to tape it off they were chrging for mostly labor they told me the spray was not the expensive part.


That is the same thing i was told, its not the line-x material thats expensive, but the time and prep that has to go into it, not to mention overhead for the shop, the franchise fees, paying the employees etc etc, can't compare it to DIY stuff as your not charging for your labor or anything.

It is expensive when you first look into it, until to check a body shop to get a price on paint work to cover the same area, that in most cases will wear right off again.

As for the rust from the inside out scenario, you got to keep the vehicle for an awful long time before that will be the biggest concern for any vehicle


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Now guys, I'm going to be honest here. I have a very very small touch of rust starting to bubble on my rockers, bottom door edges, and cab corner. Should I have that taken care of prior to Line-X or would it be ok just to cover it up? Need some honest opinions before I go to my body shop guy who will say "of course you need to do this, this, and that, and sign me over that check"


----------



## Jpeg Lawn (Jul 5, 2010)

DeereFarmer;1078768 said:


> Now guys, I'm going to be honest here. I have a very very small touch of rust starting to bubble on my rockers, bottom door edges, and cab corner. Should I have that taken care of prior to Line-X or would it be ok just to cover it up? Need some honest opinions before I go to my body shop guy who will say "of course you need to do this, this, and that, and sign me over that check"


to be honest i had a very small amount of rust they tod me they wanted to take care of it to use there own primers and stuff. they told me if i did it they could not give a lifetime gaurennttee.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

no wonder you're overpriced ford isn't selling ahahaa you put way to much into and are just realizing you will never recoup it all.


----------



## Jpeg Lawn (Jul 5, 2010)

no because i bought off a friend and the purchase price was great.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Jpeg Lawn;1078899 said:


> to be honest i had a very small amount of rust they tod me they wanted to take care of it to use there own primers and stuff. they told me if i did it they could not give a lifetime gaurennttee.


OK, good to know. I'll probably just end up having it done before I Line-X it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I would have the rust fixed because even though the linex will cover and stop the rust it can still rust from the other side if you are not having the inside done


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

Squires;1078670 said:


> .
> 
> As for the rust from the inside out scenario, you got to keep the vehicle for an awful long time before that will be the biggest concern for any vehicle


well i dont know about you, but my truck is 8 years old, and it is now starting to rust from the inside out on the rear wheel arches so, i have only had the truck for 3 years was good when i bought it, but started bubbling last year and now is threw after i got a little to close with the pressure washer the other day, i know i would hope for the body to last longer then 8 years but that wont happen anymore with the crap the put on the roads up here


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

bigbadbrad;1079659 said:


> well i dont know about you, but my truck is 8 years old, and it is now starting to rust from the inside out on the rear wheel arches so, i have only had the truck for 3 years was good when i bought it, but started bubbling last year and now is threw after i got a little to close with the pressure washer the other day, i know i would hope for the body to last longer then 8 years but that wont happen anymore with the crap the put on the roads up here


Im not saying it won't happen, you can get it done fromk both sides if you want, and i get that you have rust through, but if you had your rockers and wheel wells were sprayed as if you had line-x fender flares, there would have to be alor of rust going on there, much more than some pin holes from the inside out before it would ever be of concern, a 2.5 to 3 in area of the wheel wells would have to rot out completly before you would see it


----------



## 85 Toyota 22R (Jan 7, 2004)

Here is my s10 with herculiner that I did myself, been holding up good for 2 years. I also just spray it with tire shine about once a month and it looks like new


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice job^^


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm going to rhino line the 01 dodge I just got. Will post pictures when done.


----------



## 85 Toyota 22R (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll try to get a closer pic for you guys, I'd consider doing if I were you guys, cant go wrong for $50 when its on sale and it looks just as good as rhino liner. It's all in the prep work and if done right it will last a long time.


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

if u want to diy i would grind or sand rust down to bare steel then acid etch primer the spot. i tried to diy my rockers and left the rust on there and now i have spots were the rust is showing on the outside of the liner. i used rustolium brand. just my expierience.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Never seen a truck done like this in person, but the pictures sure look good. I have thought about doing this on my truck.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I seen this today... Who needs thier brain checked... The kid with the chevy or the kid with the ford?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Kid with the chevy, who the [email protected] puts ***** rims on a work truck hahahahhahaaaaa


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Kid with the Ford, who the fun would drive one of those!!!!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

EGLC;1082167 said:


> Kid with the chevy, who the [email protected] puts ***** rims on a work truck hahahahhahaaaaa


that ford has to be by far one of the uglyiest trucks I've ever seen in my life... That thing could make me gag....

I think the kid in the chevy has some taste


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Must be getting close to winter... Ford vs. Chevy wars everywhere lol.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

chevy, loose the rims poser. ford looks tuff.


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Outty330;1070093 said:


> More pic's


Got my new wheels and tires Good Year Dura Trac 265/75/16 on Granite G9 Alloys 16x8 real happy with the results of both the rockers and the way the wheels look, thats it for this year the wife will kill me if I put anymore $ into the truck this year, sorry for the crapy cell phone pics.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have to agree the rims are pretty terrible.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres mine when I bought the truck the previous owner did it himself.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks really good Outty330.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah I am a chevy man but I like that ford better it looks more tough I am not a fan of the grille though


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

"Outty330" YOUR TRUCK LOOKS FREAKIN' AMAZING!!!!prsport


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Both of em do, The chevy kid need to go back to stock rims or at least go taller if hes going to do the rim thing. And the ford kid shouldn't have dong the bumper and clean his rims. TripleL both your trucks looks nice but I'm not a man for flashy looking rims. That is a great looking truck the way it sat, especially in that picture on the beach. but I do have to say, that ford is ugly. I've seen the rocker/fender thing done well, and I've seen it like that. from what I can tell it goes down to experience and prep work, I have a feeling he just gobbed that on there like frosting on a cake. 

Thanks just my opinion, my name ain't on the title to that truck so who am I to **** on your rims for any other reason then you asked. Just my opinion not meant to offend

John


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

DeereFarmer;1082593 said:


> Looks really good Outty330.


patlalandebutt 
Outty330" YOUR TRUCK LOOKS FREAKIN' AMAZING!!!!

Thanks guys, not bad for a truck thats going on 12 years old. I plan on doing a few more things front and rear bumber, grill, cold air intake and exhaust but not till next year.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Willman940;1083155 said:


> Both of em do, The chevy kid need to go back to stock rims or at least go taller if hes going to do the rim thing. And the ford kid shouldn't have dong the bumper and clean his rims. TripleL both your trucks looks nice but I'm not a man for flashy looking rims. That is a great looking truck the way it sat, especially in that picture on the beach. but I do have to say, that ford is ugly. I've seen the rocker/fender thing done well, and I've seen it like that. from what I can tell it goes down to experience and prep work, I have a feeling he just gobbed that on there like frosting on a cake.
> 
> Thanks just my opinion, my name ain't on the title to that truck so who am I to **** on your rims for any other reason then you asked. Just my opinion not meant to offend
> 
> John


I can agree with that, Otte330's truck looks great! it was really done well and it kinda suits the truck... Awsome job!

I guess it can be done good and done bad, Otte's truck is a prime example of done good, this ford is a prime example of done bad

And that ford is a prime example of ugly! Plain and simple, I can understand some people arnt in to flashy rims, but it was a really good example parking one of my trucks beside his... those are 20's rollin on 305's and are as big as they can get without a lift... My customers seem to love it, I've gained 4 customers this year already just because of my truck... Im not saying put flashy rims on a truck and you'll gain customers, but it sure turns heads and draws attention which in the whole skeem of things gets business...


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

*2500hd with Herculiner*

Here's my truck with herculiner on the sides. Just did it myself yesterday. Going to do my tube steps next, and possibly back rack too.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Had mine line-x"d this fall
hopefully it lasts for years to come


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Triple L;1082137 said:


> I seen this today... Who needs thier brain checked... The kid with the chevy or the kid with the ford?


Both. Neither one drives a Dodge. :laughing:


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

been thinking about doing the underside of the box of my new truck.....anyone have positive results for keeping rust out of the fenders?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Willman940;1347193 said:


> been thinking about doing the underside of the box of my new truck.....anyone have positive results for keeping rust out of the fenders?


So long as the truck is new and clean, get under there, scuff the underside, wipe off with naptha and spray the stuff on. Do the whole underside. The cab will be nice and quiet then too.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Check into alsliner.com it is a great product! I've sprayed the inside of my toolboxes with it and a few other misc items. I helped a buddy of mine do the rockers on his work truck and they turned out great! Ill be doing the bottom of my 05 ram in the spring.

photos:
























trailer toolboxes:


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

IC....it almost looks like plasti dip on the rockers on that white 2500 in your picture. I was going to put in some old carpet in my tool box, but now i think ill use some of my herculiner since i have some left over. I like what you did with yours.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

DrakeSa*****;1347856 said:


> IC....it almost looks like plasti dip on the rockers on that white 2500 in your picture. I was going to put in some old carpet in my tool box, but now i think ill use some of my herculiner since i have some left over. I like what you did with yours.


It was a overcast day and the truck isnt clean but it is a gloss black and looks real good in person. I would look into Al's a gallon kit is under $100 and the gun is $70. It is some awesome stuff! Check out the website!

I had two boxes sprayed with Rhino before I found Al's, but any liner in your toolbox is the way to go! no more aluminium chalk on your tools!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

I line-xed my jeep. floor underbody wheel wells bumbers finders and side steps. its great. tire shine clean is easy!


----------



## southbronxems (Feb 26, 2011)

Outty330;1066519 said:


> I'm going to do my rockers next week using U-Pol Raptor Truck Bed Liner Kit did a ton of research and read good reviews with this product. I'll keep everyone updated with my progress.


 I tow for a body shop on the side. We use the Raptor liner when people want some type of coating. It works really good and is best sprayed on with a gun, so if you have an air source thats the way to go. Get the gun...Thumbs Up


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

southbronxems;1348000 said:


> I tow for a body shop on the side. We use the Raptor liner when people want some type of coating. It works really good and is best sprayed on with a gun, so if you have an air source thats the way to go. Get the gun...Thumbs Up


I just shot 10 liters of U-POL Raptor on the inside of an M1008, we tinted it buckskin for a nice classy feeling.

Nice stuff. Make sure you wear crappy clothes or a paint suite and *get a respirator.*


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

heres my 2000 f250


----------



## PlowThisSnow (Oct 6, 2011)

*I did my rocker panels myself using Duplicolor Bed Armor, I then screwed diamond plate to it too! Turned out great!*


----------

